
Should self-driving cars have to pass a driving test? - MAshadowlocked
https://thestack.com/iot/2015/10/22/michael-sivak-should-we-require-licensing-tests-and-graduated-licensing-for-self-driving-vehicles/
======
mtgx
I think they should pass a hacking test.

